# New Diesel Technology



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Its not Cruze related but I would think we all like to read about new Diesel tech. Interesting how they fit everything into the engine compartment:eusa_clap: Good old German Engineering I would say


Take a Peek at the New Mercedes Four-Cylinder Diesel – News – Car and Driver | Car and Driver Blog


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

interesting. Steel pistons?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very cool. The current 2.1L engine is a marvel. Not sure if you've ever driven a car with it, but I had a GLK250 and that thing was a rocket and would get 40 MPG on the highway.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

still havent seen prevalent use of plastic oil pans, volvo trucks used them when i drove one, no issues for us...wonder why?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Mercedes has a great reputation with Diesel engines. I wonder if the Aluminum Block in this engine will last as long vs the old cast iron? The new Cruze diesel coming out soon 1.6L as I recall has an Aluminum Block as well, obvious reasoning of dropping weight but just wonder if they will last as long.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Mercedes has a great reputation with Diesel engines. I wonder if the Aluminum Block in this engine will last as long vs the old cast iron? The new Cruze diesel coming out soon 1.6L as I recall has an Aluminum Block as well, obvious reasoning of dropping weight but just wonder if they will last as long.


Mercedes currently has at least one aluminum block diesel engine, it'e a V6. It seems to hold up pretty well. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_OM642


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks promising. Now when will we see production plastic (composite) engine blocks? It's been done before.Plastic Race Engine Returns as Polimotor 2 Project Underway


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Very common generalities follow... My only gripe with the Germans is they over engineer everything, fail on reliability and cost to repair. The Americans engineer well, but fail in construction & execution. The old joke, GM cars run badly longer than any other brand. Japanese engineer well and win on the construction and & execution portion. Let's not even get into British brands.

One of the main reasons Mercedes went after Chrysler was to get at their engine controls, electronics, production techniques, and a few other things that they did not have and needed to improve MB reliability. 90's and 2000's MB's, i won't say junk, but could not support the premium pricing and crappy resale value.

German car manufacturers marketed their cars well as "drivers" cars. They did a great job with that, and combined with the crap Detroit was pushing out in the late 70's, 80's & 90's only helped the German takeover of the luxury car market. Porsche=driver's car. Audi's, BMW's & MB's look nice but are pretty unreliable and cost a fortune to repair. Are BMW's fast? yes. But at the end of the day the do the same exact thing as a Honda Accord, Chevy Malibu, Ford Fusion, Toyota Camry 99% of the time. 4 door sedans to haul yourself back and forth to work, and to take the kids to soccer practice. Honda, Chevy, Ford, Toyota will run circles around BMW's & MB's on cost of ownership. Sure, a FWD Accord V6 is not as much fun to drive as a rear wheel drive 3 or 5 series BMW. But that BMW does not go any faster in rush hour traffic. 

I've always been Meh when it comes to the German stuff, with the exception of Porsche. For driver's cars now look at what Ford & GM are doing with the Mustang GT350R & Camaro Z28's & Corvette. Top of the line Corvette goes for about 120k, and keeps up with most of the German & Italian supercars, for about 1/3- 1/2 the price. The GT350R is my new must have car. For what you pay, you can't really beat it. Flat-plane crank shaft, carbon fiber wheels, etc. It looks to be a ton of fun and more exciting than anything BMW or MB is putting out. 

Long way of saying, Meh on MB. They are not all that. Unreliable and overpriced.


----------

